

Iranian Hackers Post Video From UAV Over US Ship Fleet - ToothlessJake
http://f.lui.li/get_680_c87d.html

======
ToothlessJake
This video is said to show US ships being monitored by a hijacked drone. Video
was included in a statement by "Parastoo" making claims of an upcoming
hijacking of UAV over US skies: [http://cryptome.org/2013/07/parastoo-uav-
launch2.htm](http://cryptome.org/2013/07/parastoo-uav-launch2.htm)

Also referenced is the supposed hijacking of a drone near JFK airport:
[http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/05/nation/la-na-nn-
faa-...](http://articles.latimes.com/2013/mar/05/nation/la-na-nn-faa-drone-
jfk-airport-20130305)

Images from the drone's systems have since been posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6038159)

